# Quick question about Bendix rear hub...



## 1 Speed & No Brakes (Feb 6, 2011)

When did Schwinn first use the Bendix rear hub with the red band around it??? Thanks!


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 6, 2011)

It is posted on the Schwinnbikes forum that the redband "was used from 61 until 69 (approximately)"  I don't know for sure personally though.   http://www.schwinnbikes.com/schwinn...hp?67497-Bendix-Hubs&highlight=bendix+redband


----------



## mruiz (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a 1958 Wasp, with S-2 heavy gage spoks and the single red band. as far as we are reseaching it is original.
 Mitch


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 7, 2011)

The hub using a single red band on the shell was introduced in April '61 and was known as the RB. It was replaced by the RB-2 in May '63. They looked the same on the outside except the brakearm on the latter version was stamped RB-2. It was in use 'till late '69 or early '70 then was replaced by the Bendix 70 with the knurled shell and no red band. see links......Notice dates of manufacture in the upper right of each catalog page.http://www.trfindley.com/fl_bike_pages_pics/Bendix8r.JPG
http://www.trfindley.com/fl_bike_pages_pics/Bendix5r.JPG
http://www.trfindley.com/fl_bike_pages_pics/Bendix6r.JPG
http://www.trfindley.com/fl_bike_pages_pics/Bendix6r.JPG
http://www.trfindley.com/fl_bike_pages_pics/Bendix7r.JPG




Pat


----------

